# Think Tank > History >  PRESIDENT TRUMP VERSES THE RADICAL DEMOCRATs : The Impeachment Crisis of 2019 (by Aratus)

## Aratus

This OP space might see paragraphs added over time!!!
It's taken me ten years, but this could be a really neat
E*book if things get more politically polarized & bordering
on the landscape and environment of 1868. I can opine.
Radical Republicans existed 150 years ago. Less R so now.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Aratus

True... But it's only a fashion sense that sometimes
seperates the Radical Republicans of 1867 from the
Radicals of today who often vote Democrat. There are
times when a lil faction on a party's wing frames the
narrative for the less complaining centrist/middle!!!

----------


## Swordsmyth

This thread is going to look very silly in 2020.

----------


## timosman

> This thread is going to look very silly in 2020.


No need to use future tense.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No need to use future tense.


Right now it just looks silly, in 2020 it will look very silly.

----------


## Aratus

Lets see how the fall election goes!
It's summer, it's not fall, yet at all.

----------


## Aratus

> No need to use future tense.





> This thread is going to look very silly in 2020.





> Right now it just looks silly, in 2020 it will look very silly.


DJT has to hope the public backs him in full...

----------


## Aratus

This is going to be a GONZO e*book bordering on something Hunter S Thompson would have said...

----------


## timosman

> Lets see how the fall election goes!
> It's summer, it's not fall, yet at all.


Wishful thinking.

----------


## Aratus

...maybe maybe maybe

Or...

okaaaay, point taken...

----------


## Aratus

Flip a Coin,  ...ARATUS

flip a shiny new coin!!!

----------


## Aratus

> This thread is going to look very silly in 2020.


If you are correct, my book goes to 75 or 80 pages, if I am, it goes past 120! 
Even if it's a total internet screed-rant that is worse than MY postings given 
an edit and/or censorship by Mitt Romney or his like. The impact is to be felt.

----------


## Aratus

> Wishful thinking.





> ...maybe maybe maybe
> 
> Or...
> 
> okaaaay, point taken...





> Flip a Coin,  ...ARATUS
> 
> flip a shiny new coin!!!





> If you are correct, my book goes to 75 or 80 pages, if I am, it goes past 120! 
> Even if it's a total internet screed-rant that is worse than MY postings given 
> an edit and/or censorship by Mitt Romney or his like. The impact is to be felt.




Now that Mr.Brett Kavanaugh is on the Supreme Court,
Maybe after the election over the month of December,
I just might get 50 pages of my prosepoems together...

----------


## Aratus

> This OP space might see paragraphs added over time!!!
> It's taken me ten years, but this could be a really neat
> E*book if things get more politically polarized & bordering
> on the landscape and environment of 1868. I can opine.
> Radical Republicans existed 150 years ago. Less R so now.


I was trying to frame this dispassionately...initially.

----------


## Aratus

> This is going to be a GONZO e*book bordering on
>  something Hunter S Thompson would have said...


My e*book now shall try to include a video/YouTube homage to CHRIS FARLEY. 
His van down by the river SNL routine is a classic from a forgotten era, recent.

----------


## Aratus

Lindsey Graham's new bill, or so he said, backs up the executive order that DJT wants to sign.
Andy Johnson signed the 13th Amendment but not the 14th & 15th Amendments. If the ACLU
fights the Executive Order, literally all the way to the U.S Supreme Court, we will see a debate
ensue over what a sitting president can and cannot do. Donald Trump is not Octavian Caesar, a
limit exists on what he can actually do. The wording of the 14th Amendment is precise. all legal 
legal precedents cannot be ignored. He is not a dictator who can govern by fiat, fecklessly aloof.

----------


## Aratus

Duckies, duckies, duckies, duckies! I thought it was just the 1920s that ole DJT wanted to hear
the roar back to, I stand corrected. He is really trying to roll pack the clock to Millard Fillmore's
Know Nothing sensibilities. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina is being his political hod-carrier!!!

----------


## Aratus

> I was trying to frame this dispassionately...initially.


Things are about to get interesting. Donald Trump is making Andrew Johnson look like
he almost is as Progressive as was Woodrow Wilson. Trump's Nazi side wants a repeat 
of the Senate Trial of 1868 to happen. Andrew Johnson had owned slaves but he did not
agree with the Confederacy. This is ironical. Tacitly, in effect, DJT is trying to herring-gut
sections of our Constitution. Today's Democrats are about to become way more RADICAL.

----------


## Aratus

> 


I said there would be an impeachment trial for DJT. I also said in his personal life, that he is more corrupt
than U.S Grant was. I have said this is the most corrupt GOP presidency to date. He's about to hash over 
the total, thorough & precise distinction between Congressional & Presidential Reconstruction. The apathetic
core of the Democratic Party is on the verge of firmly solidifying behind its most RADICAL yet electable wing!

----------


## Aratus

The adding to the Supreme Court of a partying boozehound can be overlooked if the Justice in question
avoids becoming a public spectacle, but a changing of the definition of citizenship hits square at who can
VOTE and who can be disenfranchised. Up to this point, DJT hasn't strayed from the guiding principles of
Abraham Lincoln's party as understood by the generation who voted for him, but if he assumes he can by
decree change the Constitution, expect a political brouhaha of a donnybrook to cut loose anew by December.

----------


## Aratus

> This thread is going to look very silly in 2020.


I think the HOUSE has flipped but the GOP just gained two Senators. Pop the gourmet popcorn!
Gentleman Mitt Romney is going to D.C and will sit in Orrin Hatch's old seat. DJT's ultimate fate
is in Senator Mitt's hands. It's doubtful that Nancy Pelosi can restrain the radical wing of her own
party, I'm placing 50/50 odds on Trump's impeachment arriving like a total zoo in 2019, even if 
he actually has given himself more wiggle room by ceasing his feud with Ted Cruz. I am serious!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I think the HOUSE has flipped but the GOP just gained two Senators. Pop the gourmet popcorn!
> Gentleman Mitt Romney is going to D.C and will sit in Orrin Hatch's old seat. DJT's ultimate fate
> is in Senator Mitt's hands. It's doubtful that Nancy Pelosi can restrain the radical wing of her own
> party, I'm placing 50/50 odds on Trump's impeachment arriving like a total zoo in 2019, even if 
> he actually has given himself more wiggle room by ceasing his feud with Ted Cruz. I am serious!


The house is still up in the air and the GOP will pick up 3 or 4 in the Senate.

----------


## Aratus

Three seats going Democrat in the Senate makes it more difficult for a conviction to hit DJT in full.
I might be wrong, but the HOUSE a short while ago was on the verge of a flip. Seriously said. This
sets up the scenario for a total zoo all thru 2019 that shall make the Kavanaugh Hearings look most
genteel and polite. Expect a total 5 ring circus. Expect more polarization, not less. Few will hold back.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Three seats going Democrat in the Senate makes it more difficult for a conviction to hit DJT in full.
> I might be wrong, but the HOUSE a short while ago was on the verge of a flip. Seriously said. This
> sets up the scenario for a total zoo all thru 2019 that shall make the Kavanaugh Hearings look most
> genteel and polite. Expect a total 5 ring circus. Expect more polarization, not less. Few will hold back.


With Democrats taking the House, they can do investigations if they choose.  (Trump is threatening to retaliate with charges and investigations against them if they do).  But with Republicans adding a couple seats in the Senate, there is no way the Senate would vote to do the actual impeachment even if the House voted to file charges should they find grounds to do so.

----------


## Aratus

> With Democrats taking the House, they can do investigations if they choose.  (Trump is threatening to retaliate with charges and investigations against them if they do).  But with Republicans adding a couple seats in the Senate, there is no way the Senate would vote to do the actual impeachment even if the House voted to file charges should they find grounds to do so.


I see and sense a way, but first the RINO/Centrists in the GOP would have to be totally upset over or completely grossed out by something DJT does or has done...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I see and sense a way, but first the RINO/Centrists in the GOP would have to be totally upset over or completely grossed out by something DJT does or has done...


Given that only those most closely tied to Trump seem to have won, I doubt they will find anything bad enough for Senate Republicans to vote against Trump.  And that assumes that the Dems in the House find something bad enough.

----------


## Aratus

Zippyjuan, my definition of "grossed out" is pure 60s hippie.
When I ceased comparing DJT to Huey Long be4 I started to 
wonder if he really was Millard Fillmore's reincarnation, I felt 
that we were not getting complete & total honesty from him.
He is more corrupt than U.S Grant & Warren G. Harding were.
This assessment even extends to their groups of friends, all.

----------


## Aratus

He went after the female senate Democrats who tried to block Kavanaugh, he got his racist in FL 
and the holy/unholy alliance with Ted Cruz brings home how politics makes strange bedfellows. 
We did see a Blue Wave sweep thru the House, but not as completely in the Senate. The young 
are why Bernie had even a slight chance against Hillary and the remnants of the Kennedy machine.

----------


## Aratus

> 


True...

----------


## timosman

> True...


Very ...

----------


## Aratus

POTUS just told GEN'L KELLY to leave. January 1st it is? 
Yes, i am sore tempted to write an internet e*book, that
has a few of my better/worst posting partially explained.

----------


## Aratus

> Lets see how the fall election goes!
> It's summer, it's not fall, yet at all.


yep... now it feels cold outside....

----------


## Aratus

HAPPY NEW YEAR Y'ALL   twwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

----------


## Aratus

a line is being drawn in the sand...

----------


## Aratus

today...




enuff is being said in d.c to justify a CHAPTER ONE

----------


## Aratus

> 


just when y'all thought ARATUS was again on hiatus... i'm back.

----------


## Aratus

THEY ARE NOW GOING TO DEMAND TRUMP's TAX RECORDS, BOB  MULLER's REPORT NEITHER DAMNED HIM OR PRAISED TRUMP's HONESTY.
ALL  HE DID IS CLEAR DJT OF BEING A NKVD OR KGB RECRUITED SLEEPER AGENT SPY. MUELLER AVOIDED CERTAIN DIFFICULT QUESTIONS.

----------


## brushfire

#WeaponsOfMassColusion

----------


## Swordsmyth

> THEY ARE NOW GOING TO DEMAND TRUMP's TAX RECORDS, BOB  MULLER's REPORT NEITHER DAMNED HIM OR PRAISED TRUMP's HONESTY.
> ALL  HE DID IS CLEAR DJT OF BEING A NKVD OR KGB RECRUITED SLEEPER AGENT SPY. MUELLER AVOIDED CERTAIN DIFFICULT QUESTIONS.


LOL

You've got nothing.

----------


## Dr.3D

> a line is being drawn in the sand...

----------


## Aratus

Justin Amash deserves a full chapter in my book.  His lucid statement the other day is in full contrast to DJT's evasive lack of focus.

----------


## Aratus

September 25th of 2o19 has a most curious series of events. i think i should rename this thread. Now the moderate Democrats
 are 99% livid, they are angrier than the Radical Democrats i was going to dedicate chapters of my book to.  WHITE HOUSE staffers
 are raiding Mitch McConnell's warehouse supply of personal use TUMz tablets.  its dawned on  MITT ROMNEY that he might have 
to vote YES + NO and ABSTAIN in an upcoming trial contingent on the abuse of power that is a pattern for DJT's stint in the office of 
the presidency. He is worse than Nixon. He is way way way more corrupt than Richard M Nixon ever was. IMOHO  He is almost 
equally schizoid paranoid even if he is more extroverted than RMN was in his day. i warned y'all that they just might go the distance.

----------


## Aratus

i expect the Mittster to do a string of legendary flipflops on how he will vote in the Senate.

he might not be there for the final vote, or he could vote YES with the Democrats, or he....

is Donald Trump's answer to Edmund Ross of KANSAS and the curious events of MAY 1868.

----------


## Aratus

> just when y'all thought ARATUS was again on hiatus... i'm back.


i really must get a very rough draft of my better brainfreezes to an e*book publisher. i could end up being
the next HUNTER S THOMPSON if my gonzo is semi_literate but 99% accurate. i feel we are in for a ride....

----------


## Aratus

> This thread is going to look very silly in 2020.


but will people be laughing AT me or WITH me....if i now write the political gonzo book that slides into
the great gonzo gap that the premature demise of poor  witty Hunter S Thompson has engendered???
if i can quote old RPForums posts as i explain the political zoo that looms big~ly, do i have a hot topic?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> but will people be laughing AT me or WITH me....if i now write the political gonzo book that slides into
> the great gonzo gap that the premature demise of poor  witty Hunter S Thompson has engendered???
> if i can quote old RPForums posts as i explain the political zoo that looms big~ly, do i have a hot topic?


At.
At you and the Demoncrats.

----------


## Aratus

luv... not in MY neck of the woods. i think what you just have said is accurate 
about the small towns you are familiar with../. but people do live in our cities.

----------


## Aratus

i think my remarks have been spot on.

----------


## Aratus

duckies....

duckies....

duckies.... 


we might be in the throes
of a Senate Impeachment
Trial by this Thanksgiving 
or maybe X-mas. i am not
here to gloat, only to opine.

duckies....

duckies....

duckies....

----------


## Aratus

> 


i kept on thinking they'd all go the d.c distance.  i know i sounded like an ancient, archaic voice in the wilderness...

as i said, i sensed a Senate Trial in the wings, if only because each layered controversy is open to interpretation....

----------


## Aratus

i did look at Nancy Pelosi's brief statement.  she name~dropped George Mason. i sorta smiled, then....

----------


## Aratus

i at least have a title of sorts.... for MY lil e*book.
i should have kept a diary. i am popping popcorn.

----------


## Aratus

Mitt Romney votes  YES, NO and MAYBE.... and then runs out if the Senate Chamber. 

(then my crystal ball clouded over, i could not see the final vote tally....but...it was...)

----------


## Aratus

up until a few hours ago.... had they chosen to hold back from going the full distance...they all could have. i sat and looked at a historic vote.

----------


## Aratus

THE TRIAL  ---- is next.

----------


## Aratus

TWO WORDz

Mitch McConnell

----------


## Swordsmyth

> THE TRIAL  ---- is next.


Or not:

*More farce: The House isn't sending impeachment to the Senate*This farce is not an impeachment, it has broken all the rules and there are no valid articles of impeachment.

----------


## acptulsa

> Or not:
> 
> *More farce: The House isn't sending impeachment to the Senate*This farce is not an impeachment, it has broken all the rules and there are no valid articles of impeachment.


Oh, look.  He's linking the thread where he himself posted an article that debunks the theory.

----------


## Aratus

Reverdy Johnson

----------


## Aratus

June of 1868 he  done goes to the U.K

ole Andy Johnson's very as in tres political 

Senate Trial had  indeed concluded in May.

M.L Mitch McConnell is to micromanage

DJT's 100% farce of a brouhaha fiasco....

----------


## Aratus

> Flip a Coin,  ...ARATUS
> 
> flip a shiny new coin!!!


PENCE PENNY HALF-CENT?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Poets make verses.

One thing against another is one thing versus another.

----------


## timosman

> Poets make verses.
> 
> One thing against another is one thing versus another.


And water is still wet.

----------


## Aratus

i must go out and buy  me some gourmet popcorn, so i can have it as snack food as i watch the upcoming Senate Trial.
i'm taking my time, but then again....so is Nancy Pelosi, if you figure out that the U.S House of Reps is sorta close to our 
Senate. Round about now, in those other years, i'd hear about poll results done in Iowa + N.H ...and S.C....or even FL too.

----------


## Aratus

its down to SIX. they were in Iowa. They debated. The very nature of defining who is popular, or at least
exactly who out of the 20something field polls well and has made it this far with money to spare, suggests
that they do feel that much closer to being Number 26, or even Number 47. His  lil  trial may kick off this
Wednesday, the event is going to be historic. Once again, the news is hunting for defections from the fold,
mavericks from  the ole John McCain mold, who celebrate their "inner drummer"  as they avoid a lockstep.

----------


## Aratus

yep.

----------


## Aratus

> ..................................................  ..........................................tuesday.  ..........!....................!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ................................................. our chief justice just earned his pay, he's sworn in the senators.
> 
> its now technically  official, offical  rather than semi-official but in the works.  .................i am patient.
> 
> ..................................................  ........................ Rand wants a loooooong trial with everything and
> ...


...........................




 in the 1990s didst newt gingrich change the basic rules and rulebook ANDREW JOHNSON got blindsided by?

----------


## Swordsmyth

It's all over but the crying.

----------


## Aratus

> It's all over but the crying.


Pence has not been a total idiot during much of this crisis. 

It would be unfair to rehash what was gone over up until 

this point in time. A third article of impeachment demands

that a new and immediate situation and/or failure be its focus.

keep in mind, Herbert Hoover was never impeached in his life.

----------


## Aratus

admittedly yes,  maybe it would be very difficult for Swordsmyth 
to reply to me, but my above post is a terse reply to his old post.

----------


## Aratus

Zippy has been perma~banned, too?  i missed this.... major event.

----------


## Aratus

> I see and sense a way, but first the RINO/Centrists in the GOP would have to be totally upset over or completely grossed out by something DJT does or has done...





> Given that only those most closely tied to Trump seem to have won, I doubt they will find anything bad enough for Senate Republicans to vote against Trump.  And that assumes that the Dems in the House find something bad enough.





> Zippyjuan, my definition of "grossed out" is pure 60s hippie.
> When I ceased comparing DJT to Huey Long be4 I started to 
> wonder if he really was Millard Fillmore's reincarnation, I felt 
> that we were not getting complete & total honesty from him.
> He is more corrupt than U.S Grant & Warren G. Harding were.
> This assessment even extends to their groups of friends, all.


Zippyjuan got banned...  we both began in the same month, in 2oo8 
but i have only done half as many posts as he.  49,ooo+ posts seems 
such a distant goal, now.  i'm closer to 25 K but it may take a while.

----------


## Aratus

His looooong  and meandering telephone call, which might be a hint at about  100  to 200  similar calls like that.... appears to have turned JON OSSOFF  into a U.S  Senator from Georgia. IMOHO  I'd be sore tempted  to impeach him on a 3rd Article  were i to have been where  Nancy Pelosi  currently is.  There is time.  Take things up from his Senate trial last spring. Bring things up to date.  See what Mitch McConnell does...  he certainly moved fast last spring.  Lets put Donald John Trump on the public record,  lets have him explain himself.  Lets don't reward his bad behavior  and ANY hypothetical  and/or unspeakable  motivations.  Lets remove the ambiguity.  He can declare himself for a 2024 POTUS run, only to toss in the proverbial towel as 2o23 folds into 2o24.  He may be more focused on fund raising and less concerned with being a full time president.  He may simply be the nation's cleverest grifter ever, or simply more ambitious that Aaron Burr was.  Either way, lets clean up the mess in D.C... for he BECAME  the "swamp" he said he'd drain.  I think he clearly stepped over a fine line in that particular phone call, which had several participants.  Technically, it was more public than private, given Georgia state law.  Admittedly like last spring,   the vote at the end of a short & brief IMPEACHMENT trial  may follow the  partisan  divide that has often shut our federal gov't down  over the past  few  decades.

----------


## Aratus

> ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  in the 1990s didst newt gingrich change the basic rules and rulebook ANDREW JOHNSON got blindsided by?


Duckies, duckies duckies....   maybe Sen. Mitch McConnell  not going along with that HOUSE bill  Nancy Pelosi liked gave 
Reverend Raphael Warnock his opening in a contest that is now a "done deal" to a 99.9  percentile....l do think the blowback
from the way Donald John Trump went after Georgia's prominent Republicans just turned JON OSSOFF into a U.S Senator.

----------


## Aratus

> It's all over but the crying.

----------


## Aratus

Today.... at 1 p.m  we are about to see how MIKE PENCE either backs POTUS up, or becomes the new "poster boy" for
the CONSTITUTION PARTY.  He either becomes the worst toady ever inside the TRUMP  ADMINISTRATION  or shows a
take on the U.S Constitution that perhaps has its instances of overlap to that of our 17th PRESIDENT.  Trump hath done
put this as an "either or" choice.  Mike Pence either chooses correctly & brilliantly or he becomes a complete & total idiot.

----------


## Aratus

> 


duckies....duckies....duckies

----------


## Aratus

POTUS MIKE PENCE.   

Even if its for less than

three days, he enters the

record books.  seriously.

I had a vibe off of him.

----------


## Aratus

> duckies....duckies....duckies


MIKE PENCE IS LOATHE TO UTILIZE the 25th AMENDMENT.

The Democrats will IMPEACH  Donald John Trump....again. 

If  15 or 20 GOP Senators vote exactly the way MITT does...

----------


## Aratus

What we all saw last  winter into spring was a dress rehearsal.
They all are unsure if they want to "short sheet" Trump's bed.
MITT + 20 GOP Senators = GUILTY.  If only 15 side with MITT...

----------


## Aratus

> PENCE PENNY HALF-CENT?


PENCE was almost lynched by the DAMN mob.

----------


## Aratus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZXI...ature=emb_logo

----------


## flightlesskiwi

pretty much assumed Warnock would get the seat in a run-off.

the Ossoff thing was a little surprising.  then again, Tyson chicken is cheaper than Purdue. even in GA.

----------


## Aratus

> pretty much assumed Warnock would get the seat in a run-off.
> 
> the Ossoff thing was a little surprising.  then again, 
> 
> Tyson chicken is cheaper than Purdue. even in GA.


................................... true .......................................

----------


## Aratus

my "gut"  just had an epiphany, a thought, a vibe off of THE universe. 
there were two Democrats in OUR history books who got themselves 
impeached.  what if D.J TRUMP's first one sorta is like Bill Clinton's but 
his second one has very clean, tight and technical  parallels to the D.C
fecal matter storm ole ANDY JOHNSON faced in 1868.  Our Number 17.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> my "gut"  just had an epiphany, a thought, a vibe off of THE universe. 
> there were two Democrats in OUR history books who got themselves 
> impeached.  what if D.J TRUMP's first one sorta is like Bill Clinton's but 
> his second one has very clean, tight and technical  parallels to the D.C
> fecal matter storm ole ANDY JOHNSON faced in 1868.  Our Number 17.


well after reading the circumstances of that impeachment all i can say is:
congress gonna congress

----------


## Aratus

agreed

----------


## Aratus

THE HOUSE....

They impeached him again.

This afternoon.

----------


## Aratus

> well after reading the circumstances of that impeachment all i can say is:
> congress gonna congress


True....  DJT now has two of 'em.  His first one was rather like Bill Clinton's
My gut is telling me his second one might resemble ole Andy Johnson in that
he might get to run for a high public office again.  He might get lucky....too.

----------

